# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  How to undo tight pool pump fastenings

## aimon

Hey all,  
I have to put on a new solar pump but when I try to undo the fastening I can't get it to budge.  The pipe fitting is quite large and don't think a multi grip will be big enough. What can I do to unfasten it?  
Would a pipe wrench be the best way to go or would that damage the pipes?  
Thanks 🙂

----------


## Uncle Bob

Either should work.

----------


## Bros

If it is the big nut on the union get yourself a pair of gloves and you can get a lot more pressure turning the fitting than bare hands.

----------


## aimon

Tried gloves. No luck.  
Apparently a strap wrench is the way to go. I will try that tomorrow.

----------


## phild01

oil filter remover, probably like the strap wrench you mentioned.

----------


## Bros

Just be careful with a strap wrench as there is a lot of pressure at the lever point and it could damage the fitting.

----------


## aimon

The main issue is the fastening is 10cm across and most wrenches I see aren't that big.

----------


## Uncle Bob

You could try knocking around (in the right direction) on one of the ridges on top of the fitting, using a block of wood and a hammer, *carefully*, just enough to loosen the fitting till you can loosen it with you hand.

----------


## NRB

I had a similar problem,went to super cheap auto,they had super size multi grips very cheap(under $20) that did the trick

----------

